# Craftsman Style Door



## bethany14 (Jul 21, 2006)

I've got an old wood door I'm refinishing for our 1938 craftsman wanna-be, and I'd like to do this right (well, as near to correct as I can). In my research I've noticed that alot of door manufacturers market a 'craftsman' door that has a ledge fixed beneath the windows. I would love to immitate this, and wondered if anyone could give me some details about this feature. So far, I've only seen it on websites selling doors, and I'd love a 'real' idea of what this ledge is. Does it go on the interior and exterior? What size should it be? Is there somewhere I can find plans or pics of this?
Thanks for any input, and here's a link to some pics where you can see the door I'm working on:
http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=43637982/a=20126573_20126573/t_=20126573


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 21, 2006)

The trim piece is very much like a roof edge moulding. The top can be a piece of bullnose or a square 4 sides with a bevel cut down the edge that connects to the door. I have seen this on inside and out, usually with a moulding treatment at the top that somewhat matches. It's there to divert the water away from the glass and the wood panels. If you notice, the trim is mounted a little below the glass (or a little above,,), this is to prevent getting a nail in the glass. It's a cool old feature that is not so popular today in this fast paced "git'er'dun" society.


----------



## bethany14 (Aug 6, 2006)

Awesome, thanks!  I haven't finished the door yet, but I'll post a pic when I'm done


----------

